# Who did the 80's songs "Emergency"



## DV_EMT (Sep 4, 2009)

well the title says it all.... who did the 80's song emergency... i can't find it on the web for the life of me!


----------



## ResTech (Sep 4, 2009)

Not sure about the 80's one but Paramore does a current song called "Emergency"... gotta love Haley Williams


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 4, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> well the title says it all.... who did the 80's song emergency... i can't find it on the web for the life of me!



Are you thinking of Urgent by Foreigner?  Urgent, urgent, emergency · Urgent, urgent, emergency · So urgent, emergency · Emer... emer... emer... ·

Or maybe Emergency by Kool and the Gang?


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 4, 2009)

There we go! Urgent by Foreigner...

Thank you so much.... been looking everywhere for it! +10 coolness points for flhtci01


----------

